# Just been to the most POSH gym ever.



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Its the hale country house spa and resort.

A full on FIVE STAR gym, champagne bar, spa, VIP treatments, they have everything, swimming pools, whirl pools, footballers, ex footballers, footballers wives, posh women and rich F#cks...

120 quid a month for a membership, that has rossette restaurant.

Pretty much the whole city team and united team have a membership.

Unreal.

HOWEVER. my mate asked me to come in and do a compound workout with him...as his personal trainer at 30 quid a pop three times a week takes him through them.

However the gym was the nuts, it had everything!!

So, this week I've done chest and back.

But today I took him through

Bench press 5x5

Deadlifts 5x5 ( been years since I've done these, did very well)

Bent over rows 5x5

Louie Simmons box squats 5x5

For me, workout was good, never done a 5x5 compound workout.

For him, last few reps of the bent over rows....

Stands up, looks at me, he's gone all white, shaking, runs to the toilet, pukes his ring up..hahahaha

Gym £120 a month

Personal trainer £90 quid a month

Puking up doing a proper workout.

PRICELESS!!!

Fair play though he came back and finished it all, squats finished him off though...says it was the hardest workout he's ever done.

Impressive place though, my 2004 vectra was well out of place in the car park haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

is it Mere mate or the new hale country club?


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> is it Mere mate or the new hale country club?


Hmmm not sure, its pretty new.

Never seen out like it in my life. Just unreal, proper pampering, 30 personal trainers were in there when I was in.

But, the gym has EVERYTHING, exceptional. I felt right out of place.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't feel out of place mate, nobody is any better than you just because they have a few quid.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Don't feel out of place mate, nobody is any better than you just because they have a few quid.


Fair point.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

This one

http://halecountryclub.co.uk/


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> This one
> 
> http://halecountryclub.co.uk/


That's the one, he gave me a tour round.

Spectacular place.

All the personal trainers looked the part, all the women who worked there were epic.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> That's the one, he gave me a tour round.
> 
> Spectacular place.
> 
> All the personal trainers looked the part, all the women who worked there were epic.


I'm trying to get a pass for the day as heard its amazing! they have two different memberships as well, one is the bog standard one and there's another that lets you use a champagne room


----------



## Juicy Fruit (Oct 16, 2012)

sounds pretty epic, see any celebs?

What kind of cars were there then haha. I often see a 911 GT3 and a Aston Martin DBS at my gym. Lucky ****s.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I'm trying to get a pass for the day as heard its amazing! they have two different memberships as well, one is the bog standard one and there's another that lets you use a champagne room


I had a a free VIP pass as my mate is VIP, they have VIP changing rooms, took me upto the champagne bar...there is a cinema room with treadmills in it?!

Its proper plush...


----------



## bluejoanna (Oct 22, 2012)

I have just experienced the complete opposite!! My regular gym is a bit spit and sawdust and I kind of like it, but today I went to another gym for a kick boxing class - don't get me wrong, the class was awesome, but the place reeked. Totally minging - had to have an extra scrub to get the ick off me!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

BoyInDaCorner said:


> sounds pretty epic, see any celebs?
> 
> What kind of cars were there then haha. I often see a 911 GT3 and a Aston Martin DBS at my gym. Lucky ****s.


Saw a few, some bird from corrie, some other guy plays for everton along with Dennis Irwin.

All the cars were proper top end, and I rock up in my vectra, I parked next to a Mazda rx8 that I found... lol only cus I used to own on haha


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Champagne Bar.....in a gym.....


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

You wanna see the place, it has a rossette restaurant also.

Incredible place. All the Footy players go just for the champagne bar.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I think @luther1 goes there a lot just for meals, doesn't use the gym


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> I think @luther1 goes there a lot just for meals, doesn't use the gym


I wouldn't be surprised, my mate goes the gym, spend the entire evening there, food, bar, social.

I wanted to go in and rip the gym to bits, but it was very very impressive, all it missed was a proper decline bench press, you could only do it on a smiths.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Can't stand those sort of places and those sort of people. I'll stick to my dw sports lol


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Fam member is a high flying insurance guy in the city, hes a member along with his two sons at the RAC club on the pal mal, central london.... £110k deposit (returnable if you leave)and then £170 a month each thereafter.... went for a cocktail with them when visting when in the city... was out of this world, the swimming pool underground was like something out of rome... spas... gym etc!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

lxm said:


> Fam member is a high flying insurance guy in the city, hes a member along with his two sons at the RAC club on the pal mal, central london.... £110k deposit (returnable if you cancel)and then £170 a month each thereafter.... went for a cocktail with them when visting when in the city... was out of this world, the swimming pool underground was like something out of rome... spas... gym etc!


Yeh, kinda like this place mate.

Jaw dropping.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I go to a gym to train. Not show off and drink champagne.

I like to grunt swear and generally workout you know lol

Ill leave the hoity toity stuff to the rich folk....not my scene


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

I'd love to go, just to see what a place like that's like!! I wouldn't be able to resist a cheeky drink afterwards tho lol.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd ask for some chicken and rice to be waiting for me for when I've finished. I know where I'm moving to when I win the lottery.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm sold at epic posh birds. i hope they had a full face of makeup on while working out


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Don't feel out of place mate, nobody is any better than you just because they have a few quid.


but remember that Dorian & Jay Cutler ARE better than us.. 'coz they PROPA BIG F**Kers :thumb:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> I'd ask for some chicken and rice to be waiting for me for when I've finished. I know where I'm moving to when I win the lottery.


You mean after I win it


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

alan_wilson said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, my mate goes the gym, spend the entire evening there, food, bar, social.
> 
> I wanted to go in and rip the gym to bits, but it was very very impressive, all it missed was a proper decline bench press, you could only do it on a smiths.


damn that's nice.. I pay £120/month for the f**king virgin active in Kensignton... nothing like this place- I'd pay £100/week for that.. if it was in central london.... beginning to hate living in central london.... but i like walking to work...


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

They have a gym in my office block in the City which is £110 and sounds like that- they will even launder your gym kit.

I prefer my grimey £15 a month no frills where the urinal overflows if you **** too quick...

They say "Eat Clean, Train Dirty" so I like to train in filth haha...


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

strip show in the champayne room, nothing like it to get the test flowing!


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> damn that's nice.. I pay £120/month for the f**king virgin active in Kensignton... nothing like this place- I'd pay £100/week for that.. if it was in central london.... beginning to hate living in central london.... but i like walking to work...


Well, you save money on a car haha, so u can afford to be bum raped for a virgin membership


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> I'd ask for some chicken and rice to be waiting for me for when I've finished. I know where I'm moving to when I win the lottery.


Mate, there no Carb break menu is insane. Steaks galore.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

lumpo said:


> I'm sold at epic posh birds. i hope they had a full face of makeup on while working out


They did, all of em, more silicon on show than I've ever seen.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Try oxygen gym in Kuwait. Proper hardcore gym with all the equipment you could dream off. What pretentious cnuts go and drink champagne?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> Try oxygen gym in Kuwait. Proper hardcore gym with all the equipment you could dream off. What pretentious cnuts go and drink champagne?


have you been there? ive seen videos on shredded diesel training there, looks A-M-A-Z-I-N-G


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sorting a pass out for in the new year. Gonna take a day off work and just spend it there! Also you can pay £20 for a day pass there.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes zack I went in summer, was amazing. Branch warren and Dennis wolf was coming the next day to train there but couldn't make it. Makes Golds gym look silly.


----------

